# GTAIV cyclic redundancy check error



## JayeshNaik (Jan 14, 2014)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...g-problems-feature-transfer-error-455061.html

I have same 'cyclic redundancy check' error and not fix 
:banghead:
please help


----------

